# With this lockdown, I am starting to look as unkempt as Boris Johnson.



## Ron Evers (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeff G (Apr 28, 2020)

Ron, If ya get a coon skin cap and some buckskin clothes, you could have that whole trapper look goin' for ya.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 28, 2020)

If it gets any longer, I'll soon be able to brush it forward so I have a full head of hair again.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Ron, If ya get a coon skin cap and some buckskin clothes, you could have that whole trapper look goin' for ya.



Actually, I tended a trap-line in my teens.  Also ate some of everything caught except skunk which was not an intended target.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> If it gets any longer, I'll soon be able to brush it forward so I have a full head of hair again.



In my case, I would have to brush it back for that effect.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 29, 2020)

I need a good pair of clippers for me and the dog.......


----------



## Space Face (Apr 29, 2020)

If Boris looked like that he'd get no votes.

Looks more like Corbyn.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 29, 2020)

I shaved my head, but haven't shaved in a while -- keeping active by running in circles around my neighborhood:


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2020)

Yup, I badly needed a haircut before lockdown started so went for a quarentine cut and just shaved my hair off.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 29, 2020)

Alright ... I'll say your name ..... _*HEISENBERG!

 

*_


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2020)

Aww Ron, you look fine. It's 20Covid, not 1985... just yesterday I saw a photo of former TV actor Matthew Perry, best known for his role as Chandler Bing in the hit TV series Friends... he looked extremely unkempt ,along the lines of a street person.
You look positively Dapper by comparison, so don't sweat it ...you got that mountain man kind of look going on. Roll with it, man.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 30, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Aww Ron, you look fine. It's 20Covid, not 1985... just yesterday I saw a photo of former TV actor Matthew Perry, best known for his role as Chandler Bing in the hit TV series Friends... he looked extremely unkempt ,along the lines of a street person.
> You look positively Dapper by comparison, so don't sweat it ...you got that mountain man kind of look going on. Roll with it, man.



Thanks Derrel, I have always bee an outdoors person.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 30, 2020)

Not going bald but the grays are starting to outnumber the blondes.  I don’t want to discuss the extra lbs and eye bags that I am also blaming on the quarantine.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2020)

The quarantine memes are amusing...my state, Oregon, set an all-time record for monthly alcohol sales...68 million dollars...legal  marijuna sales were about 88 million dollars..." the munchies" are real, people!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 30, 2020)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 190826
> 
> The quarantine memes are amusing...my state, Oregon, set an all-time record for monthly alcohol sales...68 million dollars...legal  marijuna sales were about 88 million dollars..." the munchies" are real, people!



Careful, Derrel, it's still hungry and looking right at you.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2020)

Word has it that giraffe has just polished off a half-gallon of Jack Daniels Old No. 7


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 30, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Word has it that giraffe has just polished off a half-gallon of Jack Daniels Old No. 7



WTF! I want to party with him, he's an animal!


----------



## johngpt (May 7, 2020)

I thought all of us trimmed our face hair down so that masks seal better?
(not speaking of you Sharon...  )
I got rid of my beard in February and kept an elongated soul patch. Trimmed the mustache to more David Niven-ish.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 7, 2020)

Well at least I am not in Gallup... 

But I got to burn off my fat clearing the septic tank...

Fun times!


----------



## johngpt (May 8, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Well at least I am not in Gallup...
> 
> But I got to burn off my fat clearing the septic tank...
> 
> Fun times!


Oi!


----------



## Winona (May 9, 2020)

My color and cut was due the same day the salon closed. Waayyyy overdue. Ron, you look fine.


----------

